# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Συνδεση κινητου με ηχοσυστημα αυτοκινητου

## Xarry

Λοιπον θελω να κανω το εξης. Το κινητο μου εχει εξοδο ηχου 3,5mm (καρφακι). Πως μπορω να το συνδεσω στο ηχοσυστημα του αυτοκινητου; Εννοειται πως το ηχοσυστημα δεν εχει line in.

----------


## Thanos10

Υπαρχει ενα συστημστακι που συνδεεις οχι μονο κινητο αλλα και αλλη πηγη και κανει εκμπομπη στα FM με μικρη ισχυ βεβαια και το ακους απο το radio cd του αυτοκινητου αλλη λυση δεν υπαρχει μια και που το ηχοσυστημα σου δεν εχει line in.

----------


## Xarry

Καλο ακουγεται αυτο που λες και καπου το ειχα παρει το ματι μου παλιοτερα τωρα που το σκεφτομαι. Που θα βρω κατι τετιοιο; Απο κοστος; Γιατι πλεον με 100 ευρω παιρνεις πηγη με line in και usb.

----------


## Thanos10

Δεν θυμαμαι που το πουλανε αλλα για  ψαξε λιγο στο ιντερνετ κατι θα βρεις μπορει να το εχει Γερμανος ισως το Πλαισιο και το e-shop.

----------


## Xarry

Δεν το εχουν αυτοι. Ευχαριστω παντως. Αν κανω οτι το συνδεω κατευθειαν πανω στα ηχεια εκτος του οτι η ενταση θα ειναι εξραιρετικα χαμηλη θα παιξει;

----------


## Thanos10

*Οχι και θα κανεις ζημια στο κινητο* ψαχτο λιγο θα βρεις.

----------


## Xarry

Aχα με λιγη εμπνευση googl-αρα "αναμεταδοτης fm" και το βρηκα.
http://elektronik.gr/eshop/index.php...oducts_id=7408

Τωρα ομως με απασχολει κατι αλλο.Εχω δει οτι σε εργοστασιακα κυριως ηχοσυστηματα συνδεονται με καλωδιο (οχι 3,5mm) ipod και λοιπες εξωτερικες πηγες. Ξερεις κανεις αν τα συστηματα αυτα εχουν καποια εισοδο; Και μαλιστα ενας φιλος το πηγε σε μαστορα και συνδεοντας το ipod βλεπει και τον τιτλο του τραγουδιου διαρκεια και λοιπα στην οθονη.

----------


## antonis_p

αυτα τα παίρνεις απο το ebay με 5 ευρώ!

Πωλουνται πλέον stereo αυτοκινήτου "ipod ready". 
Κατα τα άλλα υπάρχουν πολλά με aux in.

----------


## Xarry

Ενα καινουριο ηχοσυστηματακι με εναν συμπαθητικο ενισχυτη και 4-5 ηχειακια και καθαριασα γιατι αυτα μου κανουν λιγο ημιμετρα. Θα επανελθω με οτι αποριες προκυψουν για το νεο μου ηχοσυστημα.

----------


## Thanos10

Ειδες που το βρηκες και μαλιστα 21 ευρω τιποτα αυτα τα συστηματα ειναι εργοστασιακα που συνδεονται με ipod εσυ ζητησες αλλο πραγμα δεν γνωριζω κατι για το θεμα αυτο ξερω οτι ορισμενσ αυτοκινητα εχουν ενσωματομενο το συστημα αυτο.

----------


## Xarry

Δηλαδη παιζει μονο σε ipod;

----------


## Thanos10

Συνηθως ο κατασκευαστης του αυτοκινητου λεει με τι μπορει να πεξει αλλα αποτι εχω δει για ipod ειναι τα περισσοτερα υπαρχει ενα καλωδιο το οποιο συνδεεις το ipod και πεζει μεσω του ηχοσυστηματος του αυτοκινητου και στην οθονη δειχνει το τραγουδι που παιζει.

----------


## ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΗΣ

ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΡΑΔΙΟΚΑΣΣΕΤΟΦΩΝΟ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕ ΚΑΣΣΕΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟ ΜΕ ΦΙΣ 3,5 ΤΟ ΠΗΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ E-SHOP

----------

